# RedHat9.0 Installationsprobleme



## Taigatrommel (24. November 2003)

Bitte helft mir.
Ich möchte gerne RedHat9.0 installieren. Der CD - Test von RedHat zeigt keine Fehler. egal ob ich nur das Base- System oder alles installieren möchte, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung: Beim Installieren von glibc-common-2.3.2-11.9 ist ein Fehler aufgetreten...

Was ist das denn? Wenn ich dem Test - Tool von RedHat vertrauen darf, liegt es nicht am Installationmedium.


----------



## BurakY (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi Taigatrommel,

das selbe problem hatte ich auch. Leider darf man dem RedHat Media Test in diesem Fall nicht vertrauen, denn es liegt am Medium. *Aslo bei mir war es so!*  


Gruß


----------



## Taigatrommel (21. Oktober 2004)

Besten Dank,

bei hab den Faehler gefunden --> Medium


----------

